

Idea HN: HTML5 Development Environment - windsurfer

I want to start a project to make an HTML5 development environment, similar to the Flash development environment available for desktops. The project would be online, using &#60;canvas&#62; and html. For revenue, it would have a sort of marketplace where developers can swap code and multimedia, perhaps tying in with stock multimedia sites. I would really like being able to also have a font database available to users, since HTML5 allows embedding fonts.<p>The interface would be capable of vector drawing not unlike Inkscape or the Flash IDE. It would have simple animation support and such. It would also have a basic code editor and some server-side storage for your web pages.<p>It would be capable of producing an HTML page along with javascript files and folder hierarchy.<p>This seems a bit complicated, but most of these technologies are either already implemented or straightforward to create.<p>Would you use it? Do you think it's a worthwhile project?
======
makecheck
I would start with the parts that have perhaps the widest appeal (e.g. fonts,
code marketplace) and work your way back to an editor.

The problem with editors is that they have to compete not only on basic
features, but compete with every plug-in that ever existed for existing text
editors. And on top of that, server-side storage can be a deal breaker (e.g.
hobby projects, who won't pay you, may put up with it, but a business would
want to keep its own copies of things).

If you can think of a way to package up the server, e.g. so a business could
buy the whole thing and run it behind the firewall on their local stuff,
you'll be in good shape.

------
human_v2
It depends who you market it to. Seems to me like it would be a great tool for
a designer. How do you plan on implementing server side scripts? Hopefully you
wouldn't take it as far as needing to install a web server for your editor.

Overall, it's a good idea, but it needs to be done right, or else people will
just keep using notepad or eclipse or whathaveyou. You'll need a good plugin
engine, preferably one that accepts standard plugins from other editors, as
this will further encourage people to use your product. Good luck!

------
anon1685
I would just do it instead of talking about it.

~~~
windsurfer
I like to hear people's feedback so I don't waste my time on something that
wouldn't be wanted.

